# Rasberry Mead



## kutya (Nov 17, 2006)

I started a batch of Mead tonight, I got everything ready, and mixed in the primary. I have never made mead before, so I'm starting with a one gal batch. I will pitch yeast tomorrow night. The starting SG was 1.080, is this normal for a starting? Should I raise or lower it? I think that is about where I want to be, but would like to hear from someone who knows better....jh


----------



## Waldo (Nov 18, 2006)

Depends on where you want it finish kutya. Dry...Semi...The starting SG is a bit lower than I normally start mine at but then again I have not made that much mead. I usually start mine at around 1.090 to 1.100
You can always feed it a little more sugar after fermentation begins but I would let Masta advise you here as he is our resident "Mead Man"


----------



## masta (Nov 18, 2006)

A SG of 1.080 is fine andmight help it become drinkable sooner. Please post your recipe in case you run into trouble it will help troubleshoot issues.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2006)

Raspberry Melomel just sounds wonderful. I have a Blueberry that
is Waldo's recipe and it is ready to be bottled as I stabilized two
weeks ago and sweeten it last week.
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## kutya (Nov 19, 2006)

Rasberry Melomel:
2 lbs Rasberry
2.5 Lbs honey
6 pts water
2tsp Acid blend
1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
3/4 tsp Energizer
1 Campden
1 pkg wine yeast ( I used Lalvin 71B-1122)


I put berries in strainer bag, mixed everything, I just just hot water to dissolve the honey. I made a yeast starter and pitched it tonight. This recipe came right from Winemaker's Recipe handbook (little purple book)


This is early, but do you back sweeten with honey or sugar??? 


wade if it turns out worth a damn, I'll send you a bottle...


----------



## kutya (Nov 19, 2006)

I did not raise the SG as waldo suggested... Sorry Waldo......


----------



## masta (Nov 19, 2006)

No Yeast Nutrient? If the fermentation seems to be very slow or slowing prematurely I would add some since honeyis lacking in this department. 


Since your Melomel will bebone dry I would back sweeten and you can use eitherhoney or sugar and maybe some raspberry concentrate.


Note: Back sweetening with honey will cloud the mead so don't wait until it is perfectly clear to do this.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2006)

I concur with Masta on the nutrient Kutya. Did the recipe call for
nutrient and you just forgot to type it in or did it not call for it.
Meads need all the help they can get. As for the bottle, that is not
necessary but a very nice gesture. Maybe if you make a 6 gallon batch
someday. And by the way I prefer the lower SG myself. I like it right
around there. I dont like my wine over powered by alc. and therefore
will probably never make a port. Funny thing is I like Jack Daniels but
not a strong wine.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## kutya (Nov 19, 2006)

How much nutrient should I add? The recipe did not call for it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2006)

If it is a 1 gallon batch I would say 1 tsp. but wait and see if it
fires up really good by itself, if not put in the nutrient. I would
probably just put it in though.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## kutya (Nov 19, 2006)

I have some pretty good fermentation going now, but I'm going to add it anyway, and see if it kicks up a little. Boy I have to say it really smells good....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh it will spark up more activity. You just cant beat a mead.


----------



## kutya (Nov 21, 2006)

Wade you were right. I have some great fermentation. This is the first batch of mead I have made, I have to say the smell is a little different then other wine... It does smell reallly good.. I'm already planning a 3 gal batch




*Edited by: kutya *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2006)

I think every mead should be at least 3 gallon min. I am so sorry I
only made a 1 gallon batch of the Blueberry Melomel



.
It came out
awesome and it only has a few months of bulk aging under its belt. But
I do have 3 gallons of Welche's Concord Melomel bulk aging as we speak.






*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## kutya (Nov 22, 2006)

I like to try my first batch of anything as a 1 gal. I guess I need to quit thinking that way, and buy some more 3 gal carboys... I was just visiting with a local beekeeper, and I think I am going to be getting some honey really cheap. It this works out, I am going to shoot the moon and do a 6 gal batch... I had also comment on your new avitar, nice looking dog there. *Edited by: kutya *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2006)

6 gallons of mead. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## kutya (Nov 26, 2006)

I transfered my melomel into carboy tonight. It's tasting wonderful, and it's a beautiful color... SG 1.030


----------



## jojo (Nov 27, 2006)

how about some pictures?


----------



## kutya (Dec 1, 2006)

*Edited by: kutya *


----------



## kutya (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is some Rasberry delight fermenting away....


----------



## kutya (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## kutya (Dec 1, 2006)

My little troops all in a row....


From left to right.... Rasberry Melomel, Peach, Apple-Plum, crabapple, Merlot, and the covered one is Chokecherry...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 1, 2006)

kutya said:


>



Sorry to say...I can't see your photo...might just be my problem..


----------



## kutya (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## kutya (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## kutya (Dec 1, 2006)

try these photos??? don't know if they will come through????


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, now I see them and it looks like they glow in the dark. That is an awesome color there Kutya!


----------



## paubin (Dec 2, 2006)

WOW, that is quite the color you have there! Wade is right about glow in the dark. Radioactive I'd say!!! I love it!!!


Pete


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2006)

Where do you live, Cheyrnoble, not quite sure how thats spelled.


----------



## pkcook (Dec 2, 2006)

Kutya,


They all look wonderful. I love seeing the stages in the clearing process. The 1.5L bottle has a very interesting lees formation at the bottom!


----------



## kutya (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you. pk, I had to move the bottles to get a picture, and I think the leeswere just moving around.... I think the color is beautiful to....


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 3, 2006)

The middle bottle looks like some tropical drink, full of fruit juices and sunsets.


----------

